
“Fine Bros Entertainment” attempting to trademark the word “react” - aerovistae
http://www.tmfile.com/owner/fi/fine-brothers-properties,inc28.php
======
aerovistae
Kind of hoping facebook's legal team gets on board in opposition to this. This
is an unbelievable abuse of the copyright system.

